# Chameleon ring (morrowind, did you ever find it?)



## SirMyghin (Oct 28, 2011)

This is a long shot, but once in Morrowind I found a ring with either 70 or 90% Chameleon, constant effect, and maybe a secondary effect. I can find no info about this item online though. 

I seem to remember it being on an island (possibly associated with the main quest line or near it), and their being a dry gorge and a bridge. I think it was a dead guy (or guy I made dead) under the bridge and it was on or near him.

It is driving me nuts as I can't seem to find it on the run I am doing, anyone encounter it / have a clue what I am talking about. It was a freaking ridiculously over powered item of fun.


----------



## Sicarius (Oct 28, 2011)

I thought most of the weapon and items that dropped were random?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 29, 2011)

The Shadowmask Ring is an enchanted Extravagant Ring with 40-70 points for 10 seconds. It isn't listed as a unique or quest item, so I assume it's a random loot drop.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 29, 2011)

Morrowind:Magic Apparel by Effect - UESPWiki


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah it's random, I've had it before but what's cooler is just enchanting clothing each with 20% chameleon.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 29, 2011)

I like doing that in Oblivion, and then casually strolling up to an Imperial Guard and cold-cocking him right in the face.

"What was that? Must've been a rat."


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 29, 2011)

Or casting frenzy!


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 29, 2011)

I am certain this one was constant effect, and it lies outside the games normal strictures on acceptable items (I assumed anyway). Thanks for the help though guys, I'll have to go get Azuras Star and make my own.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 29, 2011)

Man this just makes me more excited for Skyrim.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah I had a 90% Constant Chameleon once, Found it on a Dead guy or in a tower or some shit.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 29, 2011)

If it's a unique or a quest item, it isn't listed on the respective pages on the UESP wiki. You could always just use the Construction Kit to make one with 100% .


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 29, 2011)

Pooluke41 said:


> Yeah I had a 90% Constant Chameleon once, Found it on a Dead guy or in a tower or some shit.



Sounds like we both found this, and like 1 other guy, none of us know where it was though!


----------



## Pooluke41 (Oct 29, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Sounds like we both found this, and like 1 other guy, none of us know where it was though!



Yeah it was something like "ring of *random lore person or god*"


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 29, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> If it's a unique or a quest item, it isn't listed on the respective pages on the UESP wiki. You could always just use the Construction Kit to make one with 100% .



That is shockingly less awesome than finding one.


----------



## SpaceDock (Oct 29, 2011)

I remember this, it is on an island that appears on the map but has no quests that would ever take you there. A wizard inside has it, or was it the cloak that restores health all the time?


----------



## SpaceDock (Oct 29, 2011)

Google amulet of shadows!


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 29, 2011)

Amulet of shadows isn't it. That is a use effect. I know about that one. This was a ring. The robe was an xbox glitch, on PC the Robe of St Roris is not a constant effect (although it made being a vampire on xbox amazing).


----------



## Daggorath (Oct 29, 2011)

Who needs chameleon when you can levitate and summon an undead army, atronachs, golden saints and dremora?

Honestly, I don't spend too much time going out of my way to make my character extra powerful (until I've beat the game). The quests are much more fun and exciting when you can't kill everything in one hit or generate health quicker than you can receive damage.

Enchanting is a bit OP at times. Far superior than spells. Makes mage characters essentially pointless when enchants, scrolls and potions are better.


----------



## SpaceDock (Oct 29, 2011)

Internet says enchant an exquisite ring with chameleon or enchant several items with ce but lower percentages.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 29, 2011)

Daggorath said:


> Who needs chameleon when you can levitate and summon an undead army, atronachs, golden saints and dremora?
> 
> Honestly, I don't spend too much time going out of my way to make my character extra powerful (until I've beat the game). The quests are much more fun and exciting when you can't kill everything in one hit or generate health quicker than you can receive damage.
> 
> Enchanting is a bit OP at times. Far superior than spells. Makes mage characters essentially pointless when enchants, scrolls and potions are better.



I've just played this game so many times I wanted it on my theif (as the other character was a paladin of sorts , ofcourse he found it). It is more my way of getting in the mood for skyrim (and pretending Oblivion didn't happen).


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 29, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> That is shockingly less awesome than finding one.


 
Not for me, it wouldn't be. I'm hopelessly clueless with the contruction kit, so I'd feel like I'd accomplished a fair bit if I managed to make something worthwhile with it .


----------

